# مصنع اسطمبات بلاستيك



## omnia90 (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد اذنكم يا بشمهندسين .. كنت عايزة اسأل عن مصانع بتعمل اسطمبات بلاستيك يفضل فى القاهرة او فى الغربية او الدقهلية

ولو فى فكرة عن الاسعار والخامات المتاحة عندهم كمان اكون شاكرة جدا 

وشكرا مقدما.


----------



## mohmedsabrey (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم انااعرف مصابع ف برج العرب وف الاسكندريه وعموما اسعار الاسطمبات لا تقل باي حال عن 5000 جنيه بعد الطباعه والهارد كروم 
اما الخامات فمنها الريسيكل وده بيبدا من 2500 وحتى 7000
والجديد سعره لا يقل عن 12000


----------

